# Changement d'icônes



## heydji (28 Juin 2010)

Je souhaitais juste savoir si en changeant par des icônes les dossiers bleus qui existent déjà dans mac os (il y a un petit dessin sur chaque dossier : applications, documents, musique, vidéos..... je parle des classeurs qui se trouvent dans la maison à "emplacements" quand on ouvre le finder) si il était possible de les retrouver une fois l'icône changé ou si le changement était irréversible.

Merci.

Question plutôt pour le forum "Customisation" on move&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

En utilisant CandyBar tu as une fonction de restauration.

À la main dans la fenêtre d'aperçu un simple effacement sur l'icône modifiée te remet l'originale.


----------



## heydji (29 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> À la main dans la fenêtre d'aperçu un simple effacement sur l'icône modifiée te remet l'originale.



C'est quoi la manip exacte ? c'est avec l'application aperçu ? (...parce que moi pour changer une icône je vais dans "lire les informations")  ....désolé je ne vois pas trop...

sinon merci... je sais maintenant qu'on peut remettre les icônes initiales.


----------



## Dr Troy (29 Juin 2010)

Depuis la fenêtre d'informations, tu cliques sur l'icône, et tu appuies sur la touche backspace (effacer).


----------



## heydji (29 Juin 2010)

Ok, super, ça fonctionne ... merci Dr Trot ... et Corentin aussi...


----------

